# Your Snake's Name!



## aoife (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, 
I'm hopefully getting my first snake for x-mas, just wondering what people have named their snakes.

I'm thinking of either:
*Male: *Homer or Diesel
*Female:* Storm or Vixen

I have a list of names for all sorts of reptiles like Turbo for a turtle (how cute)
Any other names will be taken into account.

Thank-you


----------



## fraser888 (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, my Costal Carpet Python is named Freddy, from the movie Freddy vs. Jason.


----------



## aoife (Jun 18, 2008)

love it!!


----------



## Quadmoler (Jun 18, 2008)

2 Jungles, Male is Jissimbo and the Female is Kimba.

I love exotic names for snakes, I couldnt name them a peoples name. Just go with what works for you.


----------



## sigridshurte (Jun 18, 2008)

i got 2 jungles 'jag' and 'jewel' and 2 coastals 'uno' and 'snaps'


----------



## sigridshurte (Jun 18, 2008)

you will know what name to give him/her when you get the snake, i had pre planned names and they all went out the window once i got the snake.


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Jun 18, 2008)

Hi, my Bredli is called Maximus Decimus Meridius.

My breeding rats (named by my daughter) are: Keenai (F) and Mustang (M).


----------



## Leezel73 (Jun 18, 2008)

my little spotted is called Scarlette


----------



## kakariki (Jun 18, 2008)

2 x Bredli, Calliope & Wanambi
1 x Jungle, Angel
1 X Coastal. Cody
1 x Murray Darling, Lucy.


----------



## wood_nymph (Jun 18, 2008)

my stimmie is call Pollus (most of my animals have Roman or Greek inspired names) but when i eventually get my diamond he's going to be called Pookie after my 1st stiffed animal that i dragged around everywhere with me


----------



## cv_2_ (Jun 18, 2008)

G'day me and my bf have 

1 Atherton jungle - Fluffy
2 x B&G Jungles - Buzz and Tilly
2 x Woma's - Pumpkin and Harry
3 x Hypo Bredli - McLovin, Jenga and Wunakina


----------



## carinacat (Jun 18, 2008)

my spotted female is named matilda  very original


----------



## ithloss74 (Jun 19, 2008)

hey my 2 jungles are Seth and Sarah....and my cape yorks are Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## snakes01 (Jun 19, 2008)

Rocky


----------



## bundy_zigg (Jun 19, 2008)

BHP - Aztec & Stimmie - Othaeo


----------



## Bugsy (Jun 19, 2008)

Diamond- Snappy (he's so gentle its not even funny, has never bitten or even tried) and my spotteds name is Sasha.


----------



## stevek05 (Jun 19, 2008)

Hey , vixen is a sweet name id go with that . my diamond she's akasha and my childrens python is called dutch .


----------



## Python Gal (Jun 19, 2008)

I love naming my reps!! I like different and exotic names. Here are mine:

Females: Monte, Scarlette, Dakota, Charlotte, Indye (Indye-anna), Kiara, Mietta, Savannah.
Males: Spitty (Spitfire), Deago, Kovu, Kayne. - Have a few males without names... Yet!

Dont wanna steal thread, but keep names putting your reps names up so i can pick a few!! LOL!!


Cheers


----------



## dunno103 (Jun 19, 2008)

My 15 yr old mac is called Greedy, he ate everything you gave him, then followed your hand for more.

Haven't named my latest two yet.

My 2 lace monitors were Cuddles and Snuggles.


----------



## della91 (Jun 19, 2008)

my snappy coastal is called viper the other fang, Spotted's are Hiss and Monty and mt bhp's are called jack and Jill... while my beardies are called scales and fatty.. 

i didnt pre plan my names it just came with each new personality


----------



## knicko (Jun 19, 2008)

my coastals name is Georgie


----------



## Vixen (Jun 19, 2008)

Name the female Vixen! (haha :lol: not biased at all here)


Anyway my herps are :

Bobby Boucher, Raz, Kahn, Lotus, Eos, Amber, Spike, Sahara, Ishtar and Cronus!


----------



## jkosey (Jun 19, 2008)

4 ft diamond named nibbles and a 7ft female eastern carpet named fluffy


----------



## Renagade (Jun 19, 2008)

the first pic is 'ike and tina' my pygmy bearded dragons and the next is of my port mac 'reznor' and my cloneing gecko's name is 'gina'


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 19, 2008)

Some of the snake names we ended up with.. some took years to get a name (some never have)

Snoo...Seth.... Big Show (a massive diamond our friends kid ended up naming)....
T.Snizel or niz {tree snake obviously!)....Big worm....Little worm.....the little girl....No the other girl.....Which one? lol.......Boy-o....Jungle girl (NOT named after Bindi! lol).....Miss MD.....'The Girls'.....Mr Bojangles.....Chika......Pretzel....The b**** 

as you can see, youre lucky if you get a decent name at our place! (if you get one at all!)


----------



## BlindSnake (Jun 19, 2008)

VixenBabe said:


> Name the female Vixen! (haha :lol: not biased at all here)
> 
> 
> Anyway my herps are :
> ...


 
I had a black cat called Ishtar when I was 18.


----------



## dragon lady (Jun 19, 2008)

my sons c.y blonde mac male is Omaga


----------



## Jewly (Jun 19, 2008)

My Childrens is called Kiandra


----------



## callith (Jun 19, 2008)

My Female Jungle is called Felicity or Flick for short


----------



## Noongato (Jun 19, 2008)

My BHP is dagger, as he is like a dagger in the way of looking like a deadly object, but basically useless for the actual killing, haha. Also he is a complete dag.


----------



## gary.wheeler7 (Jun 19, 2008)

mavric goose and couger all names from top gun coastal carpet is mavric and the other 2 r red tailed common boas http://i251.photobucket.com/albums/gg289/mavric_2008/Picture9014.jpg


----------



## oddball (Jun 20, 2008)

Heya!
I spent at least two weeks researching mythology before I narrowed my list of names for my spotted python to about 5. (I'm a bit obsessive about names)
I didn't want to pick just one name untill I knew the snake!
I had:
∙Nagini (not from harry potter!) a Nagini is a female Naga, 
∙Nagaraja, which is the king of nagas
∙Atemakaa,which is a japanese snake spirit (pull me up if I spelt that wrong) 
∙and Shesho who is the world snake in Hindu mythology.

But when I met him I settled on Shiva, who is the ruler of the Hindu gods, and who according to the myths had snake attendants around his neck and in his hair who would tell him all the secrets people kept from him. I liked the story alot.

No specific reason for the abundance of Hindu names, they just sounded nicer to me, and Greek was out. The greek snake god was Python. 

There are alot of brilliant names to be found in mythologies and legends, and I always prefer the names i chose to have a nice story or explanation.

Good luck! post here when you've decided on one!


----------



## beefa270 (Jun 20, 2008)

My Maccie's name is Cro Cop, named after the world famous kickboxer and MMA fighter

My new Bredli is going to be called Dekkers: after the greatest Muai Thai fighter ever, Ramon "The Diamond" Dekkers


----------



## Chris1 (Jun 20, 2008)

boy bredli - Loki (norse god of mischief)


----------



## Surfcop24 (Jun 20, 2008)

Ready for them...Bit Sad.. He he

Two Male Coastals.... Sizzler.... And Slyder...

Female Coastal .... Sahara

Male Atherton.... Horras.. ( Not named by me, bought as a 3yr old )

Fem Atherton...... *To be named*... Currently Arguing with the Missus and 4 yr old about it.. he he


----------



## falnyet (Jun 20, 2008)

My Maccie is Phoenix and my new Diamond is called Pansy


----------



## Bung-Eye (Jun 20, 2008)

I have Pricklygoo, Angie, Niles, Daphne & Rusty


----------



## beefa270 (Jun 20, 2008)

Chris1 said:


> boy bredli - Loki (norse god of mischief)


 
I like it !!!


----------



## euphorion (Jun 20, 2008)

Male spotted - Atticus
Hatchie spotteds - Obsidian and Blondie
Male Bredli - Pi (as in Pie)
Female Bredli - Flower
Male Olive - Elih (E-lie)

Plans for BHP's and GTP's....  - my addiction


----------



## TrueBlue (Jun 20, 2008)

since snakes cant hear our voice, its pretty much like calling a brick wall Fred, as they will both comprehend as much, none of my snakes have names, seems pretty pointless to me.


----------



## LaZeDragoN (Jun 20, 2008)

TrueBlue said:


> since snakes cant hear our voice, its pretty much like calling a brick wall Fred, as they will both comprehend as much, none of my snakes have names, seems pretty pointless to me.


 
:lol:


----------



## becca (Jun 20, 2008)

my snakes name's are Trinity-childrens pythons, Skittles-childrens python, Mia-bredli, Hulk-bredli, Zena-olive python, Titan-olive python


----------



## Daniel_Penrith (Jun 20, 2008)

Male jungle - Bubba
Female Jungle - Hubba


----------



## haz1111 (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a female coastal named Charlie and a male BHP named diego


----------



## redbellybite (Jun 20, 2008)

you might start off with some cute or exotic name but after a few tags and some attitude you will call it the same as we all do..................... F##K##G B#STA#D S#N OF A B#TC#!!! adorable isnt it


----------



## pinky (Jun 20, 2008)

Yeh mine are. Bulldog, the rock, princess and satin. lol


----------



## Kurto (Jun 20, 2008)

Old mate, Pebbles n Bam Bam, Fluffy, Noodles, Sam.


----------



## NotoriouS (Jun 20, 2008)

I have a female Bredli named: Mystique


----------



## Dukz13 (Jun 20, 2008)

my coastals name is rambo....


----------



## siami (Jun 20, 2008)

2x spotties meeni and conan
2x coastals Leopold and Shea
2x Bredils Theodora and Set
1x Scrubie Bertha
1x Death Adder H.R Puff n Stuff
2x Bluies Pedro and conchita
and one unnamed water python lol, any ideas?


----------



## benmcalpine (Jun 20, 2008)

my darwin is called mischa and my spotted oscar


----------



## AlesAlitis (Jun 21, 2008)

My little 6th month old Spottie girl is called Kore. Another way of saying Persephone due to the muckedup-ness of the Greek Alphabet xD

And when I get her a boyfriend I'm calling him (you guessed it) Haedes.


----------



## Slugga!! (Jul 4, 2008)

3x jungles- medusa and crabs (females) and trouser (male)
2x BHP- snuffelupigus (snuff for short) feamale, and chief (male)

also have a green tree frog called 'grot', because he is a messy little #$*^


----------



## msvandieman (Jul 4, 2008)

Stella and Stanley...if you say both names real quick, it sounds like stuttering stanley...which of course is 'from I see dead people.' My daughter luvs that movie. Shes into ghosts at present.


----------



## pete12 (Jul 4, 2008)

my baby Carpets (well not so baby anymore) name is Elly


----------



## Minion (Jul 4, 2008)

My stimson has two names, I called her SABRE but my gf now calls her the
"the snakey bit*h" :evil: as she is living up to her name and likes to draw blood :lol:


----------



## Stitched (Jul 4, 2008)

Blonde mac- stitchface (stitch) Mouth patterns looks like its stitched up


----------



## koubee (Jul 4, 2008)

Coastal: Bella Vic Carpet: Muzza Darwin: Big Al, Bonnie & Clyde


----------



## chrisso81 (Jul 4, 2008)

My spotted's name *was *Bender, I thought it was a he and it had an awful personality and ironically it bent from time to time. After a probing from the vet it turns out that 'it' is a girl, and so now she's Legs, ironically, she has no legs, sadly however, she retained the same awful personality.


----------



## Drazzy (Jul 5, 2008)

Male Murry Darling = Monty Python
Female Murry Darling = Mertle

Female B/G Jungle = Willow
Male B/G Jungle= Whelp


----------



## Divan (Jul 5, 2008)

I called my diamond LOOPY


----------



## fraser888 (Jul 5, 2008)

Haha lots of great names!


----------



## krylon (Jul 5, 2008)

olive python named LUCY


----------



## Crazy_Snake08 (Jul 5, 2008)

My two males: Bullwinkle and Stanley

My females: Charlie, Mystique and Princess


----------



## MAVTOR (Jul 5, 2008)

I have 2 Stimsons Ashley & Cena and a Carpet called Phantom because he has like a mask pattern on his head


----------



## Bryce (Jul 5, 2008)

My male Tanami is Name Jnr, female Elle.

My Topaz Male Is Maverick, female Kiki


----------



## 4sons (Jul 5, 2008)

We got two spotted pythons yesterday. Their names are Artemis (female) and Apollo (male). Both names are Ancient Greek Gods/Goddesses.


----------



## staffsrule (Jul 5, 2008)

My Coastal is Luke


----------



## staffsrule (Jul 5, 2008)

Oh and thats cause the first person he drew blood on when he bit them was called Luke.


----------



## snakes_666 (Jul 5, 2008)

I have the obvious for my water python -Agro
Also 2 x BHP ,1 Male -Phoenix
1 Female - Cleopatra
3x Viticeps-2 males-Spike & tiny 
Female-Roxie


----------



## Ducky (Jul 5, 2008)

Two spotteds 1 male( Macca ) 1 female ( Bella ). 1 Bredli female ( Vera ). 1 Jungle male ( Tarzan ). 1 Proserpine ( Kimba ). 1 Coastal male ( Crikey ). I bought Crikey the day the great Steve Irwin passed away hence the name.


----------



## [email protected]$ (Jul 5, 2008)

My female spotted is named Roxy


----------



## Trouble (Jul 5, 2008)

I have a male spotted named Trousa :lol:


----------



## Justdriftnby (Jul 5, 2008)

Male Coastal: Rocky
Male Murray Darling: Murray (very Origional)
Female B/W Jungle: Princess
Male B/W Jungle: Chafunda (after a kid off the world vision add)
3X beardies: Cornflakes, Spike and Louie


----------



## Danger_Mouse (Jul 6, 2008)

my Palmerston Jungle is Snappy..for obvious reasons.


----------



## Violetilda (Jul 6, 2008)

My female spotted is Opal
and my male is Shale 
and my Jungle is Topaz


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 7, 2008)

i named my coastal carpet python Mandy


----------



## colt08 (Jul 7, 2008)

coastal monty from monty python and the wholy grail


----------



## hedgehogjojo (Jul 7, 2008)

I like Storm, it could form a group of X-Snakes

i went with the predictable:
Boris the Boa
Monty Python (though as she's a girl a bit more unusual)
Casper for my ghost corn
and,
Ruby for my red okatee(?) corn

though hopefully I'll have baby corns soon, think I might be stealing some of your names =]


----------



## Danny.Boy (Jul 7, 2008)

colt08 said:


> coastal monty from monty python and the wholy grail



well thats why i called her mandy cause she was a girl.. i really wanted a guy so i could call him monty but.. i ended up getting the girl.


----------



## byby_v8 (Jul 7, 2008)

i named my diamond shenron after the dragon on dragonball Z...


----------



## jodocast (Jul 7, 2008)

I went with names with relevant meanings.
"shesha" my proserpine was the first snake I got and her name means "lord of snakes" (she is the boss)
Then I got "Miltiades" my Bredli her name means "Red earth"
and I just got "Sierra" my MD her name means "Mountain range"


----------



## Frank (Jul 7, 2008)

2 X Bredli Lulu and Lola F/male
2 X BHP Millie & Jack F/male - Male
1 X Maccie Bessie F/Male


----------



## jbourke (Jul 7, 2008)

i have a Jungle called Agro


----------



## skitzo (Jul 7, 2008)

My carpets name is SILAH.


----------



## thesilverbeast (Jul 7, 2008)

My snakes name is citizen snaps :lol:


----------



## lizzy_reptile (Jul 7, 2008)

My MD (female) is called Kali


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 8, 2008)

my fave snakes names that i've seen here (not mine and i cant remember whose, so sorry, maybe someone else can)

is boat (bitch of a thing)
and janome. (like the sewing machine)

so wanna copy them but i wouldnt want a snake that suits it!


----------



## ize-GPR (Jul 8, 2008)

My guys are named after the iron chefs

Scrubbie - Kaga
Bredli - Kobe
Black Head - Kenichi
Olive - Sakai


----------



## brendan_86 (Jul 8, 2008)

my spotted is called gabrielle after a sexy stripper i met haha


----------



## Riley (Jul 8, 2008)

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-herps/names-data-base-d-63785 has heaps of names there.


----------



## colt08 (Jul 8, 2008)

ok all names coatsal male monty coastaale female contessa(shes a big boof) spotted max mom named him and jungle casper keeps dissapearing


----------



## largeheaded1 (Jul 8, 2008)

Kosmo after Kosmo Kramer


----------



## misssullivan (Jul 8, 2008)

i have a spotted female named Mimuim (Mim for short) because it is written on her back! : )


----------



## jakob (Jul 8, 2008)

i have a stimmo she is beautiful
i call her nevaeh .... heaven spelt back wards
its pronouced nah-vah-ah
i named her that because she is my little angle


----------



## Dukz13 (Jul 8, 2008)

hey i have a coastal named rambo and a jungle named mclovin


----------



## jkosey (Jul 17, 2008)

jkosey said:


> 4 ft diamond named nibbles and a 7ft female eastern carpet named fluffy


 And my new Coastal MONEY


----------



## justbrad (Jul 17, 2008)

hey all! my female bredli is sammy and my new carpet is trouser.....=]


----------



## MissJane (Jul 17, 2008)

Pookie and Spoinky for two diamonds.


----------



## becca (Jul 17, 2008)

i have 1 childrens python named Trinty, 3bredli's named Mia, Blaze, Diesel. And a olive girl named Zena.


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 17, 2008)

So many names, hey they can't hear but the names seem to help us humans (after all we are the superior life forms--apparently:?)

My female MD is Cuddles
My new Coastals are Bonnie and Clyde (the names just seemed to fit)
And I still haven't settled on a name for my male Bredli


----------



## saskiatje (Jul 17, 2008)

my lovely coastal is named Hank, after Hank Williams... I also want a little male bredli. I shall call him Johnny, after Johnny Cash. Sad but true...


----------



## MrKite (Jul 17, 2008)

saskiatje said:


> my lovely coastal is named Hank, after Hank Williams... I also want a little male bredli. I shall call him Johnny, after Johnny Cash. Sad but true...


 
Not sad at all. Cash is a legend!

Black heded python female - JoJo

Coastal carpet python male - Murphy

Childrens python female - Gussy (originally Gus, but then i found out it was a girl..oops)

Heres what i have learned, if you havnt gotten it sexed yet, choose a bi-gender name, haha.


----------



## khan (Jul 17, 2008)

i have whippy the whip snake, brownie the eastern brown.spot the spotted python and khan, lucky, jake and mac bean they are all coastal carpets.


----------



## grizz (Jul 17, 2008)

saskiatje said:


> my lovely coastal is named Hank, after Hank Williams... I also want a little male bredli. I shall call him Johnny, after Johnny Cash. Sad but true...


 
Look out if you get a Willie... He was playing "On the Road Again" and we all know what can happen from here!(Sorry)


----------



## Wench (Jul 17, 2008)

my lil spotted's name is Jasta 
started off as Odie for about a whole 20 minutes b4 i realised that he has sand in his pants and Odie just wasn't an angry enough name.


----------



## saskiatje (Jul 20, 2008)

grizz said:


> Look out if you get a Willie... He was playing "On the Road Again" and we all know what can happen from here!(Sorry)



hahaha oh dear!


----------



## dougie210 (Jul 20, 2008)

hey my 7 month old stimmie is called leroy !! lol
I don't know where that name is from but me and my little sister and mum helped out so we can get a good name! Well we thought so anyway!
So yeah good luck for your snake!


----------



## coatesy (Jul 20, 2008)

Everyone has really good names for their snakes - I might steal come next time

Olive - Electra (f)
Olive Ollie(M)
spotted - Charlie (f)
spotted - Wally (m)
Coastal Carpet - Buddy(m)


----------



## Greggus (Jul 21, 2008)

i called my coastal slinky.


----------



## snake_boy (Jul 21, 2008)

2 coastals. Anna and Kon
one jungle. Boris


----------



## ally_pup (Jul 21, 2008)

Misty, Merlin, Xanthie, Xena, Puma, Ralph, Angro, Cocoa, Atticus, Alma, Flame, Fif


----------



## frillygirl (Jul 21, 2008)

Our carpet pythons are: Charlie, Silky, Jarrah & Cedar


----------



## daniel1234 (Jul 21, 2008)

Md called Cuddles, bredli Floyd, 2 coastals Bonnie and Clyde


----------



## LucidSnake (Jul 21, 2008)

Dexter


----------



## Danni (Jul 21, 2008)

oh wow carinacat Matilda was the name i suggested to my son but seeing as tho we dont the sex of our MD we wont call it anything, .... yet! however he likes Zoe and Jake, i also suggested Diva but he didnt like that either.
lol


----------



## Sharna_Glen (Jul 23, 2008)

Hey, we have 2 Bredli pythons, I named them;
female - Missy
male - Spazz (sometimes he is a bit spastic)

I used to have a male carpet called Gooch (as in Gucci)


----------



## bredli_lover (Jul 23, 2008)

sir hiss, monty, thomas (the turtle) and bongo


----------



## Mulcahy (Jul 23, 2008)

i have a spotted python i called him Fetch


----------



## shakes (Aug 15, 2008)

My Diamond Python is called Frankie . . .Frankie Farts . .


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Aug 15, 2008)

female bredli is called female morelia bredli and male is called male morelia bredli


----------



## Slytherin (Aug 15, 2008)

I called my 6mth old Murray Darling, '_Snakey'._

Original, I know . I don't know what sex it is so I started calling it, "the little snakey" and it stuck. I'm kinda fond of the name now.


----------



## Dave (Aug 15, 2008)

6month old female bredli named bella. Means beautiful maiden.


----------



## tattoolizzie (Aug 15, 2008)

My spotted is named 'Batman'. That's what happens when you tell 4 yr old and 2 yr old boys they can name the new pet 

(I wanted to name him 'Monty' .... guess I'll just have to get another snake )
Lizzie


----------



## nikay11 (Aug 15, 2008)

female green tree python is bean sprout, argentine boa granite, carpet python bumble, sandfire bearded dragon jabenero and 2 water pythons male mclovin female prism, my nonsnake pet male rottweiler is skrat


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 15, 2008)

Aimy, Jade, Hayden, Ruby, David, Sarah, Steve, Maxwell, Sally, Heide, Jayson, Jessikah, Bruce, Felicity, Paul, Mary, Lydia. I have some more to name, help!


----------

